# Venting for a moment..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All..
Guess I'm "ranting" here for a bit.. LOL
I get so dern aggaravated when we take our lil' guy out in
public places, due to folks wanting to pet him and not being able to
take No for an answer or understanding Chihuahua's are not big on
strangers and defen. not big on being petted by them.
I've had folks litterally push thereself on my dog when plainly told,
No petting, and I have to go walk rudly off.:foxes15:
It just aggravates me.
Others on here experience this often as well??
Whats a good one liner to use for folks that don't take No for an
answer?? When I'm out, I'm out to enjoy myself, my dog is
not on show.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Here here

I encourage people simply because bijoux could use the socialization but I hate when children will run up to your dog screaming. I understand they are kids and don't know any better but Bijoux doesnt they then Continue to say "oh I like your dog" etc expecting me to offer bijoux to them for pets while she is freaked right out and I tell them sorry no. Not to say I don't let kids pet her if kids are polite and calm I am all for it. 

I think the proper rule of thumb is to ask to pet someones dog for your safety and the dogs its just common sense and courtesy


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

My Bichon, Cosmo, is a therapy dog and he is used to pre-schoolers. He stops when we are walking and meet someone, expecting them to pet him and pay attention to him. I am always watchful that little hands don't get too rough. I encourage Lavender to be sociable, allow people to pet her, but am right there seeing that she doesn't get intimidated. I will let someone she knows hold her. Everyone wants to hold little Lavender and I'm not against that, but am careful who pets her or holds her. I don't let anyone pick her up, I do that, and hand her to someone who can hold her. She's sweet and friendly and I want her to stay that way and never get frightened. I'm a very protective mom!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

because Dottie is so tiny people want to hold her,I now say No because she gets agitated with strangers,this isn't true but I'm so scared somebody may drop her only family and trusted friends are allowed,and you never know if somebody wants to steal them


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I take them out just to have people pet them to keep them socialized. We get stopped about every 10 steps LOL and we love it! Chibi loves the attention and Yoshi could take it or leave it. Neither of mine mind being petted.  Now as for holding, I am not really big on handing them over to just anybody. It is according to the situation and who is asking. They are pretty tiny guys so wouldnt take much to drop them and cause major damage. Chibi is scared of heights and feels safe with me and Yoshi doesnt want to leave me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We experience the same thing! I just take it as a great socialization opportunity and let them pet him and oooh and aaah. It only takes a moment and it makes someone happy, what's the harm? I always make sure he is on the ground though. If I'm holding him in my arms he tends to feel protective and defensive. So when someone comes over, I plunk him on the ground and let them come! It's a great opportunity to talk about Chi's and their specific needs. Most people go away saying "Wow! He's so cute and friendly!" I love that.


----------



## AllaboutEve (May 20, 2010)

We also get that all the time. Lucky poppy has been used to kids & people since she was a babe but I still watch very close. Kids always want to pick her up & I can't believe sometimes that the parents aren't more worried or controlling their kids either! Sometimes I do just keep walking when people say how cute she is, I just say thanks but most of the time we stop for a few seconds & let them pet her. It's amazing that only once or twice have people actually asked 'is it ok to pet your dog' I net they wouldn't do that to a rottie!!
Perhaps you could just say that she is a bit nervous of people or something and that it's probably better to not to pet her? Sounds rubbish I know!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

My dogs are nervous of strangers. If a stranger is in my house they will warm up to them quickly, but outside they don't care to be petted. I live right by a park where lots of kids play and kids often run over. I had a boy jump off of his bike, throw it to the ground, and run over and try to pick up one of my dogs without asking. I usually don't let people pet them unless it looks like my dogs are interested in them. I don't think it is being rude when I say "no" to petting- I don't want my dogs to be terrorized by strange kids and possibly bite one of them. I think it is the responsible thing for me to do if I am unsure how they will react.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm with the few that let it happen for the most part. I want to make sure my dogs stay socialized (granted most of this was done of course when they were puppies, but still need a refresher course.) With the exception of our special Zoey, my doggies love meeting new people. And, as long as the experience stays positive (they don't appear nervous, scared or like they would snap at someone) I encourage it.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

If you're holding him/her, you could just turn away when they begin their reach and say "he/she may bite."


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't understand when somebody ask to pet your dog and then you say no and they do it anyways :foxes15: We go to Petco/Petsmart/PSP anywhere we take our dogs we get hounded! Everybody goes nuts over the triplets! LOL Which I don't mind of course I love that they get to be socalized. At the same time I know Shayley & Kaige are going to love the attention where Kizzie just "likes" it. She was a nauhgty little girlie at first! She would bark at EVERYBODY body but then when she saw that same person go by again, she'd be happy! lol Now she is low key. Kizzie picks out who she likes and dislikes. We were at the vets and this guy came up to the gang and Kizzie was in my lap while he was petting Shayley & Kaige, then he went for Kizzie and I told him she's a bit nervous (She was backing up into my arms and turning her head) and I told him she didn't really want to be petted she was nervous and YET he kept going for her. SO much she jumped on my shoulders :foxes15: I had to get up and focus the attention back on Shayley & Kaige, he was older maybe hard of hearing but still as if he couldn't see the way she is acting! I don't like when people just think they can do those things. I always ask if I can pet a dog before just walking up to it.  So I def understand your vent! L:angry2:L


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm with the "it's good for socialization" school, too. As long as my dogs show no signs of nervousness, I let them be petted. But I do not let them be picked up ever.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My dogs are fine with strangers, one is very small and he draws the most attention.. it does get annoying  I don't let strangers hold him they can pet him quickly if he is in my arms but thats it. 

You do worry about someone taking off with the small ones so I tend to err on the side of caution.
Strange screaming kids are the worst though!

ETA I have been guilty of also saying "no they bite" when I did not want to deal with someone or was in a rush.. lol


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

It is very unusual for us to go a day without someone stopping us on our walks wanting to pat Axle or take his picture. He loves meeting new people and I feel it's good for his socialization. I do appreciate it when people ask first and i'm very cautious about letting other people hold him (especially kids) but we've not had a negative experience in the 9 weeks i've had him. I plan to have the same approach with my new puppy who arrives on the weekend as i'm sure this daily exposure to new people is what has helped Axle become such as sociable little guy.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

DragonFly knows exactly what I'm talking about!!!
Thats what I'm talking about, when they are told NO, May Bite and
dog is starting to geek and on they come.:foxes15: I just have to walk off cause
it angers me. I'm taking my dog out to get fresh air/not leave home
alone. Not for others amusement/etc..
I let the breed be what it is, which is one person/and, or one family
dog Only!!! I'm not out to change my breed, I like them exactly the
way they are, main reason I have one to begin with or I'd have a
people loving Poodle!! 
Okay,, done venting.. LOL..
Thanks for input guys!! Hug!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pmum said:


> DragonFly knows exactly what I'm talking about!!!
> Thats what I'm talking about, when they are told NO, May Bite and
> dog is starting to geek and on they come.:foxes15: I just have to walk off cause
> it angers me. I'm taking my dog out to get fresh air/not leave home
> ...


LOL!!
I agree with you, my dogs are friendly but they are still chihuahuas, they are very suspicious of people.. ha ha but they follow my lead when it comes to interactions with people. I love how loyal and devoted they are!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Bijoux is not delicate I actually encourage people to hold her simply because she is afraid. I know it's weird but I want her to learn that it's okay for others to hold her and I know bijoux won't wiggle as she's handled all the time. It actually works out best to get her to warm up to a person she calms down and usually will give a small cheek kiss. She's like a rag doll and is happiest in your arms lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

If people don't respect what you're saying, that's awful then. I don't usually have many problems myself. I get approached all the time when I'm out with mine, but most everyone I encounter is lovely and just excited to see them. They always act shocked at how sweet they are because unfortunately chi's are often portrayed as being unfriendly. My Pip is especially friendly with strangers. Roo is friendly and sweet, but definitely more shy with strangers.


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

My Lab Dylan is not aggressive and will pay no mind to most people milling around him but he is protective and will act accordingly when some one rushes up to him or me. I am constantly amazed when this happens and he give just a low growl, it is usually followed by me being chastised by the offending party for having my viscous dog out on the loose where he could bite some one! I used to take the time to explain that he was just doing his job and if you would have given me time to tell him it was ok then he would have sat down offered his paw and let you, or rather insisted that you pet him. Now I usually just say sorry I had to bring him my gun is out being cleaned.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

FWIW, I don't think that not liking strangers is "letting the breed be." Like any dog it is just in how it is initially raised; doesn't mean that by not socializing the majority that by nature they are like that. I know a LOT of chi's who love meeting hew people and are friendly. Just throwing that out there; as I don't think that proper socialization (which should be done for any dog really) is changing the breed at all.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

KittynKahlua said:


> FWIW, I don't think that not liking strangers is "letting the breed be." Like any dog it is just in how it is initially raised; doesn't mean that by not socializing the majority that by nature they are like that. I know a LOT of chi's who love meeting hew people and are friendly. Just throwing that out there; as I don't think that proper socialization (which should be done for any dog really) is changing the breed at all.


I think she was referring to the fact that Chihuahuas do have specific quirks and traits that make them a fairly unique breed.
My male dog is very well socialized and he will go to anyone I expose him to, but you can tell he is just tolerating it because he has been taught to/well exposed.. he does not really enjoy being with people other than "his" people.

However his behaviour is stellar in those situations but he is not affectionate towards people that are not his and he is not really that interested in the people.. he just deals, I have found this to be more common than not with this breed and I have plenty of experience at this point, that in my opinion is the difference between a well adapted Chihuahua & a poorly bred lap shark (and yes I've owned those as well)


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey used to love to meet new people and was not afraid of anyone until a couple of tramatic visits to the vets now she is very leary of strangers and like Brody I have to put her on the ground/floor on she can get a defensive attitude.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

KittyD said:


> I think she was referring to the fact that Chihuahuas do have specific quirks and traits that make them a fairly unique breed.
> My male dog is very well socialized and he will go to anyone I expose him to, but you can tell he is just tolerating it because he has been taught to/well exposed.. he does not really enjoy being with people other than "his" people.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Right! Bijou is a total snob really.. lol it's funny, just acts bored and he watches me constantly to be sure I am not out of his sight. Mimi is less like this but she is more shy than him but yet she will show affection to strangers.

Both my dogs are long coat apple heads.
My best friend has two short coat deers and her dogs are more socially outgoing with strangers/other dogs (mine only like other Chi's) but I bet that's more coincidental than anything.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi no one picks up buster except me or mh i have 4 grandchildren that buster gets so excited to see when we have a grandchildren sleepover but none are allowed to pick him up its for his safety he wants to enjoy everyone on his on not haveing all hands and arms grabbing at him just tell anyone no and stick to it


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Both hubby & I let children pet our pups. We also like to walk by the rehab center and
cheer up some folks that are going through a tough time and are stuck temporarily or
permanently in wheelchairs. My guys enjoy the attention and we enjoy seeing people smile
from something so simple yet rewarding. However I do not like the disrespectful folks
who think it's ok to let their kids run after my dogs and try to pull on my dogs ears and tail.
You can hear them yell to their kids "it's ok go pet them!" Hmm...did I say it
was ok?! Why not ask the dog owner first. What if a dog is aggressive and
bites your kids? Anywho, kids don't know any better, so I blame the parents.
Other grown ups also at times like to stick their hands where they don't belong.
I remember one time I was in line at a video rental store with Kissa in my arms. A lady
behind me in line pulled on Kissa's tail! So what did my dog do? Gave a warning growl!
And the woman goes "Oh she's so nasty!" Wow! I saw hubby's face, he was not impressed. :cussing:
All I want is simple courtesy, ask "Can I please pet your dog?" That's it, no problem. 
I think all parents should teach their kids to always ask permission, who knows how
the dog will react. Just because it's small and fluffy doesn't mean it won't bite.
I always try to educate the little ones so they ask permission, because not all
doggies are the same, some are shy, or hurt, or old, or even grumpy,lol. The kids
always seem to understand. I also tell them where most dogs like to be
petted, because some little monsters like to grab the dog's nose or stick fingers in
funny places,lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

bayoumah said:


> hi no one picks up buster except me or mh i have 4 grandchildren that buster gets so excited to see when we have a grandchildren sleepover but none are allowed to pick him up its for his safety he wants to enjoy everyone on his on not haveing all hands and arms grabbing at him just tell anyone no and stick to it


Exactly! Same here, I don't let children pick up Chanel. If they want to play with
her up close and personal they can go down to her level, the floor.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

pmum said:


> Hi All..
> Guess I'm "ranting" here for a bit.. LOL
> I get so dern aggaravated when we take our lil' guy out in
> public places, due to folks wanting to pet him and not being able to
> ...


I encourage people to pet Teddy to help with socialization, but it irks me when people reach out and pet him without even asking. I was holding him at Petsmart because it was an adoption day for several big rescues and there was a lot going on. He was really nervous on the ground with all the foot traffic, so I held him. As people passed behind me, they sometimes reached OVER my shoulder to pet him without asking! I couldn't even see them until a second after.

My Jack Russell was dog aggressive and people didn't want to take "no" for an answer in letting her greet their dogs (or trying to pet her while holding on to their own dog). I finally said, "Sorry, she bites" and that seemed to keep people away. Haha.

I imagine if you said something like that that people would leave your pup alone.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

It is annoying, esp if yo just want a nice quiet walk and you keep getting stopped. I also did my best to socialize mine and let people/kids stroke them because I knew it would happen anyway! It is just frustrating that kids always want to stroke Heidi (the cute, littlest one) when she is the only one who is nervous of strangers. She is the friendliest girl in the world when she knows you but is a naturally nervous dog and doesnt appreciate being mauled by total strangers (cant say I blame her!!).
Luckily most people are distracted by Hannah saying hello and Adam trying to climb into their lap. I think he feels hard done by if a total stranger (preferably a loud, obnoxious kid) doesnt try and pick him up!!LOL If anyone even looks his way he will start prancing and play bowing, desperatly trying to entice them over!!

Im sre these are the same people that run across the road to avoid a rottie or pitbull though. They really have no clue about dogs at all. I think its more natural for a dog to be a little wary of strangers and yet if its small and looks like a cuddly toy it doesnt occur to people that the dog they are grabbing is the exactly the same animal as the german shepard they avoid!!


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

Piper is friendly, friendly, friendly, friendly. She's careful not to get stepped on (who can blame her) but she runs up to people with no problem and often indicates that she would like to be picked up. 

I'm of the school that believes that dogs (regardless of their breed) should be properly socialized. They don't have to love people but they do have to understand that they are not, under any circumstances, permitted to bite.


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

pmum said:


> I let the breed be what it is, which is one person/and, or one family
> dog Only!!! I'm not out to change my breed, I like them exactly the
> way they are....



I'm sorry. I wasn't going to say anything other than what I previously said but I'm having a hard time with this. 

If you had a doberman (for example) you wouldn't want to just "let the breed be what it is". There isn't a breed that comes more loyal, devoted, family-oriented, etc. than the doberman - that's what they were bred for; to be devoted to and protect a single individual or family (and they almost always pick one person in their family to bond more strongly with) - but it sure isn't cute if they're shy/nervous/stand-offish/snappy/anxious/etc. Never mind that but no one is going to take, "Oh, that's just how the breed is," as an excuse for any bad behaviour. 

I *totally* understand disliking being mobbed when you're out with your chi. There have been times where I've purposely not taken Piper with me somewhere because I didn't have time to be stopped every half a block but I'm proud and happy that she's as well-socialized and friendly as she is. I think it's my responsibility as a dog owner (of any breed) to ensure that my dogs are well-adjusted and tolerant of well-intentioned strangers. 

I don't mean to take away from your feelings, I just can't stand it when people don't hold small dogs accountable for behaviour that a large dog would be (metaphorically) crucified for. Bad behaviour is bad behaviour.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

christina said:


> I'm sorry. I wasn't going to say anything other than what I previously said but I'm having a hard time with this.
> 
> If you had a doberman (for example) you wouldn't want to just "let the breed be what it is". There isn't a breed that comes more loyal, devoted, family-oriented, etc. than the doberman - that's what they were bred for; to be devoted to and protect a single individual or family (and they almost always pick one person in their family to bond more strongly with) - but it sure isn't cute if they're shy/nervous/stand-offish/snappy/anxious/etc. Never mind that but no one is going to take, "Oh, that's just how the breed is," as an excuse for any bad behaviour.
> 
> ...


I think what the OP means is she doesn't feel that chi's need to act like the breeds of dogs that are excessively people friendly such as labs. Of course, I think it is the owners responsibility to socialize their dogs and teach them that biting is not okay. I took my chi Lion to puppy obedience/socialization classes starting at 15 weeks and I take him to an agility class almost weekly now. He goes on walks 2-3 X per day and meets many new people. He just does not like being held or petted by strange people he meets until he is comfortable with them, and I see nothing wrong w/ that.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I encourage it actually. Lily loves everyone and you can tell she loves the attention where Olive needs more socialization.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have noticed this year, something I was kind of surprised to see... I have a 6 year old daughter and her brothers are 22 and 19 ~ bit of a gap so the whole education thing has been changed second go round.... Something I have liked though which they actually have already dealt with this school year is approaching animals and how a child should go about doing so for the first time with an animal he/she isn't familiar with. It was nice to see that introduced into the curriculum. A lot of kids have no idea about animals because they don't have them to love (which I think is a total bummer). They see them and the excitement at the opportunity to "love" one I think is too much for their little bodies and they seem to go ballistic. She also watches a bit of "PBS Sprout" and they deal with it pretty frequently ~ Moose and Zee are in the segment. I know I have seen it run several times and for being a cartoon segment they really handle it well. Out an about its pretty easy to tell the little ones who have/ are growing up with critters and the ones that don't. It is nice to see though that even those that don't are getting basic instruction at school and some segments on tv. It not near enough but it is at least more than what was offered when my boys were little.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think small dogs do have a rougher time then big dogs. Just because not many people try to grab a large dog!, and they certainly wouldnt keep trying to grab it if it was shying away and looking scared/nervous. However they seem to think its ok to chase around a small, scared dog until they can grab it!!
You see this with big dog owners who let them bulldoze into your little dog. The theory seems to be that Chihuahuas are nervous, shaky little things anyway so it doesnt matter what you do coz they would be scared anyway!!
I always feel sorry for Heidi when she is trying to back away from someone (despite me saying to people not to touch her). She isnt aggressive at all, just wants to get away. Although she did scare one lady who wouldnt leave her alone because she bared her teeth at her!! What the lady didnt know is that Heidi is a 'smiler' and will grin at you if she is happy, nervous, or wanting to play!!LOL


----------

